# Can't use Skype in Spain?



## Empsk

Hi

My mother has just moved to Spain, and she's not able to get Skype to work on her iPad. She's getting her internet from Vodafone, and a quick google suggests that other people have also had the same problem. Does anyone know if there is a reliable voip system she can use to stay in touch with us? It would have to be something she can use with an iPad, as that's the only kit she has.

Any help you can offer would be great.

Thanks, Emma


----------



## samthemainman

When you say she's getting her Internet from Vodafone - do you mean normal broadband at home via wireless or via a 3G iPad? If its the latter and she doesn't have wireless, she may not be able to use Skype. In the UK, most mobile providers don't authorise Skype as it means they're losing business... Although some do have agreements. Make sure that a)she uses a Spanish SIM if her iPad is 3G (and if she's not using an adsl connection via wireless) and b) that whichever Spanish mobile broadband provider allows VOIP (Voice over IP which is basically calls over the Internet). Generally speaking if she's had ADSL put in with Vodafone she shouldn't have a problem, but I suspect the problem is the former...


----------



## Empsk

Thanks samthemainman. I think it's a 3G vodem/dongle type thing that she's using, so I'll pass this info on to her.


----------



## tazster

If you have an ipad /iphone can you not just use facetime apples equivalent? I have had issues with Skype and now tend to use facetime


----------



## whitenoiz

Generally speaking, Vodafone PAYG dongles purchased in the UK will not work over here. Wifey bought a netbook and Vodafone PAYG dongle from PC World in Portsmouth and told quite specifically that the dongle would not work in Spain.

wn


----------



## snikpoh

Just to confirm that SKYPE works fine here in Spain.


We use SKYPE on iPad, laptops, computers and smart phones - all OK. Our internet connection is a 'normal' wireless one.


----------



## samthemainman

Note - I've searched online and there are all sorts of issues with Vodafone España PAYG and contract with Skype. FaceTime would be a better option if you have a Mac or iPhone/pad/pod as already mentioned.

Skype isn't often supported by mobile providers as its bad for their business.


----------



## whitenoiz

Just another small point but ones exact location within Spain is a limiting factor with dongles. It might well be that Vodafone coverage in your mums location might not include a 3G service. 

2G, 2.5G (or EDGE) or GPRS where the bandwidth is very limited may preclude the use of skype.

Here is a link to Vodafone's mobile coverage within Spain. Select your province, then your town, then your street address and then post code then press 'buscar' A solid green background on the map indicates good coverage. A white background indicates that the selected service is not available. The default propagation selection is 3G, but 3.5G (Hi speed) and 2G are selectable.

wn


----------



## dunmovin

whitenoiz said:


> Just another small point but ones exact location within Spain is a limiting factor with dongles. It might well be that Vodafone coverage in your mums location might not include a 3G service.
> 
> 2G, 2.5G (or EDGE) or GPRS where the bandwidth is very limited may preclude the use of skype.
> 
> Here is a link to Vodafone's mobile coverage within Spain. Select your province, then your town, then your street address and then post code then press 'buscar' A solid green background on the map indicates good coverage. A white background indicates that the selected service is not available. The default propagation selection is 3G, but 3.5G (Hi speed) and 2G are selectable.
> 
> wn


Bandwidth+skype, combined with a dongle can be an issue. Try using it without videocalls.


----------



## samthemainman

Skype doesn't work with Vodafone dongles in Spain, period. Search for Skype, Vodafone and Spain and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## xgarb

It's buried in the small print but many of the cheaper mobile broadband contracts from Vodafone in Spain don't allow VOIP (like Skype). The people in the shops don't know this and most of the telephone support people will argue that nothing is blocked as well.

My friend had to upgrade to a more expensive plan before Skype worked on her dongle.


----------



## mrypg9

snikpoh said:


> Just to confirm that SKYPE works fine here in Spain.
> 
> 
> We use SKYPE on iPad, laptops, computers and smart phones - all OK. Our internet connection is a 'normal' wireless one.


Same here.


----------



## Iberican

Have to contradict you, samthemainman, as my friend in Spain can't have a landline in the mountains behind Marbella and had a Vodafone dongle and we've communicated via Skype. However, the quality of the video and the sound was poor and if he'd used too many minutes in a month it stopped working. Recently he changed to another system, not via landline as that isn't available where he lives. The quality is infinitely better than with Vodafone. I'll ask him for details and post here.


----------



## Jamietd

they have just blocked viber on our work phones and a couple of people I know :-( have to pay for a higher data package


----------



## samfg

Hello, 

have to agree with _samthemainman_ and _xgarb_: Vodafone does not support VoIP-connections (Skype and similar softwares) on their *mobile broadband* connections.

Only the most expensive (35 eur + 21% VAT) connection is working with Skype.

Source: vodafone.es/particulares/es/internet-y-tv/internet-movil/internet-movil-contrato/tarifas/

Of course this does not necessarily mean that Skype or some other software would not work.

***

This only affects mobile broadband connections (at least with Vodafone). If you have wifi, adsl or some other connection Skype should work without any problems.


----------



## brocher

My daughter uses a Vodafone (Spain) contract dongle with her Mac laptop, and we have had no problems whatsoever communicating by Skype over the last year.


----------

